# Antivirus app for Fire?



## sbell1

Do I need to put an antivirus app on the Fire? If so, any recommendations?


----------



## slkissinger

I don't know if it's politic to post links to other forums here, but search on tomsguide for antimalware; there was a review posted today about free antimalware for android apps... and only 1 of them appeared to be better than the others: Zoner AntiVirus Free.

Sadly, I just checked the apps for android amazon market; and it's not available there.  I don't have my Fire yet   , but if you are allowed to install apps from the normal Android Market, or side load apps, it may still be something to consider, the Zoner AntiVirus.


----------



## Guest

You don't really need one. Android malware is still pretty rare.


----------



## jeremy81

No, you don't really need it. The Fire is probably even more secure than a standard Android device since the store is pretty locked down and Amazon is reviewing every app for it. Unless you are side loading apps I highly doubt you will ever have a problem.


----------



## Mollyb52

This is my first tablet.  I would assume it needs antivirus protection. If so, what is recommended?  Have you had better luck with one over another?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not so much. . .there really aren't that many Android viruses.  And if you only get apps from Amazon's store I'm fairly confident they've been vetted.  I'm merging this with a thread from yesterday. . .you might read through and see some of the comments earlier.


----------



## monkeyluis

NYCKindleFan said:


> You don't really need one. Android malware is still pretty rare.


http://iphone.macnn.com/fullarticles/11/11/16/android.malware.becoming.significant.issue/

*Android malware up 472% since July, unlikely to slow down
11/16/11, 11:35pm
A new Juniper Global Threat Center study has pointed to Android malware possibly becoming a serious issue in just the past four months. The incidence in viruses, trojans, and other strains has jumped 472 percent since July, most of which has appeared in just the past two months. About 55 percent were spyware apps scraping and sending information in the background, while 44 percent were SMS trojans that send messages to premium numbers that put the bill on the caller.*

That being said....I don't think you need it on the Fire. Unless you root it. If you're using it out of the box I think you'll be fine. Any apps you download from amazon go through quality control to ensure they run on the Fire just fine. You start doing anything funky....well you're on your own.


----------



## Xopher

It all depends on where you get your apps. Amazon tests all applications that appear in its Appstore, so if you are only getting apps from Amazon, there really is no need. One of the minor complaints that sometimes appears in the Appstore reviews is that apps on the Google Marketplace sometimes get updated quicker than what Amazon distributes. That is mainly due to Amazon testing before approving.

If you are getting apps from other sources (like going to websites), then there might be the possibility of getting malware (there aren't any Android viruses, just malware which might try to share your personal information).


----------



## Jesslyn

I installed Lookout via the sideload method.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab using Tapatalk


----------



## CegAbq

I have Lookout Mobile Security on my android smartphone; while I probably don't need it on the Fire, I think I'll grab it through GetJar & install it.


----------



## FloridaFire

I am brand new to the tablet/android market (this is my first post) but I too was wondering if the Fire needed an anti-virus program. I have since d/l'd "Dr. Web" and it seems to be working quite nicely.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004XE5UA4/ref=docs-os-doi_0


----------

